# BLUTHORDE 4Ever!



## Sartanshexer (25. April 2007)

Hallo neben  meinem main spiel ich noch nen horde krieger auf alexstrasza iuch habe das glueck und bestn gilden berhaupt erwischt zu haben! meldet euch bei Torontos wenn ihr yu uns wollt und schaut mal bei buffed nach was wir so koennen!


----------



## Balisk (25. April 2007)

Du weißt aber schon das das hier ein Herr der Ringe Forum ist oder????


----------



## Melrakal (25. April 2007)

verschoben ins richtige Forum ^^

Gruß
Mel


----------



## Sartanshexer (6. Mai 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 upps das ist mir jetzt aber schon peinlich


----------

